# Don't dump your plants!



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

FYI:

Concerns of invasive plant from dumped aquariums in Richmond | News1130


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I more often than not throw em in the toilet and bleach them

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

This is news to me. What's next, no dumping Snakeheads?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> This is news to me. What's next, no dumping Snakeheads?


snakeheads is old style, next will be Asian aro


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So what you are saying is we should stop buying plants from the pet store and start collecting free ones from rivers and lakes?


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

i just throw mine in the compost bin or on the lawn lol. I dont know why you would flush plants down the toilet....won't it clog? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

okay the comment in the article is as follows: "(NEWS1130) – A new floating pond plant is taking over Richmond waterways, and people dumping their aquariums are to blame." How does she know it is from people dumping their aquariums? Has she seen someone dump and an aquarium into a local waterway? Last time I checked Richmond has a series of ditches and drainage and flood control mechanisms in place because it is at or below sea level...hence the reason it is surrounded by *****. To make a blanket statement, "and people dumping their aquariums are to blame" is not only wrong it could be considered slanderous. There could in fact be several sources of this plant, but to point the finger at one particular group is wrong.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

shift said:


> So what you are saying is we should stop buying plants from the pet store and start collecting free ones from rivers and lakes?


 Shift, you make a good point...I see you are from Kelowna...why not venture down to Okanagan lake and grab a handful of Milfoil weed and see how it grows in your tank...I bet it flourishs! For the record, milfoil weed is considered an invasive species that was introduced to local lakes through bird droppings!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe I'll test it as a background plant in one of the shrimp tanks


----------

